# Intense Tracer (275) "Hinterbau-Gelenk-Steinfang-Schutz"



## hasp (14. August 2014)

Hallo,

was macht Ihr, damit ihr keine Steine im Gelenk am Tretlager sammelt?

Ich hab im Moment aus einem alten Schlauch eine "Abdeckung" gebastelt, aber vielleicht gehts ja besser?

Danke
hasp


----------

